# Longhorn Steakhouse has no women's restroom & Dr Pepper Rant



## Vraille Darkfang (May 30, 2005)

Well, 

After watching Episode 3 yesterday, my wife & I went to eat at Longhorn Steakhouse. 

Half-way through the meal, I had to go to the restroom.  So I followed the Restroom sign to the back where 2 doors stood.

One said 'Bulls'.  "That would be the guys I thought."

The other said 'Lambs'.  "That's nice, they put in a children's restroom"

"But where's the Heifers?" I thought.


Ya know, if your worried about offending someone with the cute sign above the restroom, at least don't mix your metaphors.  And don't get it wrong.  If you can't tell the difference between a Lamb & a Ewe, I ain't ordering the Lamb roast.  Ever.


Scroll down about half-way and see the talk about Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Elf Witch (May 30, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> After watching Episode 3 yesterday, my wife & I went to eat at Longhorn Steakhouse.
> 
> ...




 I have only eaten at a Longhorn once. The Prime rib was horrible I have had better at a cafeteria.  

I think a lot of woman would hate to be called heifers. It implies a certain weight.   As for Ewe maybe they felt that people would not know what that was.

I personally find cutesy names for bathrooms silly.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 1, 2005)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> I have only eaten at a Longhorn once. The Prime rib was horrible I have had better at a cafeteria.




At least the last time I ate at one (in fact, the ONLY time!), I didn't have to to the restroom so I didn't have to go figure it out...



> I think a lot of woman would hate to be called heifers. It implies a certain weight.   As for Ewe maybe they felt that people would not know what that was.




I definitely wouldn't want to be labeled a "heifer". A good way to get one's ass kicked!   



> I personally find cutesy names for bathrooms silly.




Especially those done in poor taste.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 1, 2005)

They also don't have Dr. Pepper, at least up here in Michigan.  C'mon!  _Longhorn Steakhouse_ implies some kind of tie to Texas, and Dr. Pepper is _ubiquitious_ in Texas.  It's only since I moved to Michigan five years ago that I gradually stopped drinking it frequently because I can't find it very often.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 1, 2005)

ron-burgundy said:
			
		

> I can't imagine a place without Dr. Pepper.
> 
> 
> Then again I live in Texas.



Exactly my point.  It was cold turkey for me.  Now, I've mostly replaced DP with Mountain Dew when I need a dose of caffeine in my coke (small c), but if I move back to Texas, (which my wife would love, and I'd probably jump on too if I found a job that paid enough to entice me to endure the summers again) I'd be back to Dr. P in a hearbeat.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 1, 2005)

ron-burgundy said:
			
		

> I can't imagine a place without Dr. Pepper.
> 
> 
> Then again I live in Texas.




Our fast food joint quit having Dr. Pepper for a couple of years. I presume it was due to customer demand is why we have it now. Which is good as I've gotten tired of telling them "we don't carry Dr. Pepper, Mr. Pibb, or anything else similar).

Coincidence: radio playing a Dr. Pepper commercial as I was typing that.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 1, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Our fast food joint quit having Dr. Pepper for a couple of years. I presume it was due to customer demand is why we have it now. Which is good as I've gotten tired of telling them "we don't carry Dr. Pepper, Mr. Pibb, or anything else similar).



Mr. Pibb really is the only thing similar, and I've had that a few times since moving up here.  I'm really annoyed when the waiters offer up, "we've got root beer!" as a substitute for Dr. Pepper.  As if there's anything at all in common between root beer and Dr. Pepper other than the color...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2005)

ron-burgundy said:
			
		

> I can't imagine a place without Dr. Pepper.
> 
> 
> Then again I live in Texas.



There are places without Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Temprus (Jun 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> They also don't have Dr. Pepper, at least up here in Michigan.




Michigan seems to be in a special limbo with Dr. Pepper. The store I used to buy it from would receive it randomly from 4 (maybe it was 5) different bottlers because of how close the different bottlers were. It could be a Pepsi, 7-Up, Coke or independent product. It was frustrating to try and find DP on sale because they might not have it from the right bottler that week. Luckily we have Dr. Thunder out here in Nevada, which is like 95% as good as DP.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> They also don't have Dr. Pepper, at least up here in Michigan.  C'mon!  _Longhorn Steakhouse_ implies some kind of tie to Texas, and Dr. Pepper is _ubiquitious_ in Texas.  It's only since I moved to Michigan five years ago that I gradually stopped drinking it frequently because I can't find it very often.




I don't know about Longhorn Steakhouse. I don't even like steak. But I live virtually in the middle of nowhere and I can get Dr. Pepper at the grocery store, at Wal-mart, K-Mart, every gas station in town, from vending machines at the community college, at Wendy's, and even at McDonalds.

Weird.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> They also don't have Dr. Pepper, at least up here in Michigan.  C'mon!  _Longhorn Steakhouse_ implies some kind of tie to Texas, and Dr. Pepper is _ubiquitious_ in Texas.  It's only since I moved to Michigan five years ago that I gradually stopped drinking it frequently because I can't find it very often.





I'm with Samnell, where in the heck are you in Michigan that you can't get Dr. Pepper?  I hate the stuff but a large group of my friends live off the stuff I swear.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 1, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm with Samnell, where in the heck are you in Michigan that you can't get Dr. Pepper?  I hate the stuff but a large group of my friends live off the stuff I swear.



Can't get it in most _restaurants_, and since that's where I drink 95% of all the soft drinks that I _do_ drink, I've largely stopped drinking Dr. Pepper.  

I could buy it at just about any grocery store or convenience store, true, but I don't often buy soft drinks there.

I live in western suburban Detroit, by the way.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 1, 2005)

When I was in high school, a buddy of mine would go back in the summers to visit family in Michigan.  He and his folks would take cases of Dr. Pepper with them and sell it in a lemonade stand sorta set up in his grandparent's neighborhood because they couldn't buy it in stores.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jun 1, 2005)

Dr. Pepper sucks.

Just like Pepsi sucks.

Just like Coca-Cola sucks.

They all suck.  They ARE NOT the same soft drinks I had as a kid.

They've replaced all the sugar with High-Fructose Corn Syrup to save costs.

However,

Dr. Pepper from Dublin, TX is too quote today's kids 'da'bomb'.

That stuff kicks the **** out of any big name cola on the market, since they still use the orginal formula with sugar.

That's the Dr. Pepper I remember as a little kid.

Try it, you'll agree.  All those Cola company ads about great taste are really trying to say 'how can we make it cheap, but not taste complelty revolting'.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 1, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Dr. Pepper sucks.
> 
> Just like Pepsi sucks.
> 
> ...




Whoa. Calm down.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jun 1, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Whoa. Calm down.




Can't

Too much Dr.  Caffenie levels too high.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There are places without Dr. Pepper?





What's bad is the majority of the US that doesn't have Cheerwine!   Poor bastards don't know what they're missing!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Can't get it in most _restaurants_, and since that's where I drink 95% of all the soft drinks that I _do_ drink, I've largely stopped drinking Dr. Pepper.
> 
> I could buy it at just about any grocery store or convenience store, true, but I don't often buy soft drinks there.
> 
> I live in western suburban Detroit, by the way.





Hmmm...well alot of the restuarants I eat at around here have it, but not all.  And I live in Southwest Michigan, But my sister lives over in Woodhaven and you are right I never see it as an option on the menu there.  Course I am never looking that hard cause again I hate the stuff but gotcha.


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 1, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What's bad is the majority of the US that doesn't have Cheerwine!   Poor bastards don't know what they're missing!




I'd agree with that. Cheerwine has been my soda of choice since jr high.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 1, 2005)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> I'd agree with that. Cheerwine has been my soda of choice since jr high.




Especially since it's so readily available in our area.... 

What part of the Piedmont Triad are you in? I'm barely in it, m'self.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah... As a prior resident of Georgia, Canadian Dr Pepper makes me sad. That said, I also miss Mr Pibb. I really liked Mr Pibb.

Dr Pepper is basically -not- available in restaurants at all... just grocery stores and corner stores.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh yeah, on the subject of soft drinks, I also have to say that I was sorely disappointed by American Coca-Cola last time I had some - it's FAR more sugary than Canadian... but not as bad as the cans I had from various Pacific Rim nations.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 2, 2005)

Bah.  I stick to Canada Dry Ginger Ale.  It's weird in that it's a Soda, but at the same time...doesn't suck the rust off of a really rusty thingy.

Water all the way.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 2, 2005)

ron-burgundy said:
			
		

> Man, I've never heard of Cheerwine. Sounds good...Cheer*wine.*




You have to live in the Carolinas to be able to appreciate the taste that is Cheerwine.   

It's a Carolina thing! Just like the Panthers!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe the thread should be just called the "Dr Pepper Rant" thread.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 2, 2005)

There was this brief news blurb about bees really liking Dr. Pepper in, I believe, Shreveport. They showed where the bees had totally swarmed and covered a can of Dr. Pepper that someone had left in the parking lot. It resulted in having to call in beekeepers to remove the bees and Dr. Pepper can.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 3, 2005)

It could have just been a swarm of bees that just happened to choose there to land.  They will sometimes land on the weirdest things...  Mostly they go to trees and stuff but not always.  My Dad is a beekeeper you see.


----------



## Staffan (Jun 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Dr. Pepper is _ubiquitious_ in Texas.



Yet another reason to never go to Texas.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 3, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Yet another reason to never go to Texas.




I agree!  Plus there is just not enough snow there....yucky.


----------



## Nightcloak (Jun 3, 2005)

Never really noticed it before, but your right. Dr. Pepper is all over the stores but not in the restaurants. Odd.

On a side note. My parents moved from Michigan to Wyoming and descovered  there was not a drop of Verners. She can't even find that in stores out there. 

It's interesting how some things are still regional. This post can be read by anyone in the world. But Dr. Pepper, Cherrwine, or Verners may be unavailable to some of us fairly close (ona glabal scale).

[/tangent over]


----------



## Nightcloak (Jun 3, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I agree!  Plus there is just not enough snow there....yucky.




Gah!

The snow is the second thing I'd change here in Michigan. The first would be the weather in Western Michigan in general. When ever I fly back from somewhere out west, I know I'm getting close to home when I see large clouds


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 3, 2005)

But I like the snow!  And I live in Western Michigan and I like the weather!  I think you are just crazy.....wait, no I am the one with all the paperwork...um, well I am crazy but still!


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 3, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Yet another reason to never go to Texas.



If you have never been to Texas, you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 3, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> On a side note. My parents moved from Michigan to Wyoming and descovered  there was not a drop of Verners. She can't even find that in stores out there.



Vernors truly is regional.  That's something I'll miss if/when I move back to Texas.

Other than that, though, Texas food spanks Michigan food like a bad little schoolgirl.  

And we're not huge fans of the snow.  Personally, I'm not a huge fan of Texas summers either, but I'd be unlikely to move back to Texas if I couldn't live in San Antonio or Austin, close enough to get an annual pass to Schlitterbahn.  We'd also have a house with a pool as a requirement.

I suppose I could take the Dallas/Fort Worth area too, and in a pinch, I could even live in Lubbock.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Other than that, though, Texas food spanks Michigan food like a bad little schoolgirl.




What a GREAT phrase... I'm still wiping tears from that one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 3, 2005)

I gave up 99% of all sodas a long time ago (for a variety of reasons that I don't need to go into)...but if you REALLY want a surprise, order any of your favorites in GERMANY.

You will get it 1) Room Temperature or slightly chilled (unless you ASK for ice) and 2) it will be HYPERCARBONATED...as in pour a glass and watch it bubble fairly furiously for the next 2-3 hours.

Chews up the throat, but REALLY clears the palette!


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Dr. Pepper (along with its clones) is perhaps the only soft drink I simply cannot stand.  Every four years or so I buy one, half because I forget just how awful it is, and half because I'm fascinated by just how awful it is.  The diet version tastes better, and that is truly a measure of how bad a soft drink is.

Other regional drinks (I've never even _heard_ of Cheerwine): Ale-8 One (this one is seriously regional ... just parts of Kentucky, I think), Big Red.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 3, 2005)

Drink _Canada Dry_. It's not a slogan; it's a challenge.

Seriously, it's about the only Ginger Ale that I can sometimes stand.


----------



## Staffan (Jun 3, 2005)

Johnny Bravo said:
			
		

> If you have never been to Texas, you don't know what you are missing.



Excessive amounts of Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Jun 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Now, I've mostly replaced DP with Mountain Dew when I need a dose of caffeine in my coke (small c)




Umm...given the current state of copyright law and registered trademarks, I'd venture that the _beverage_ is the capital "C," while the small "c" refers to Sir Snort-A-Lot.

But you meant the opposite, right?


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 3, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Excessive amounts of Dr. Pepper?



No, the hottest chicks I've ever seen, in quantities that are unbelievable.

Unless you grew up there, like me, of course!     Why do you think I married a Texas girl?


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 3, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> Umm...given the current state of copyright law and registered trademarks, I'd venture that the _beverage_ is the capital "C," while the small "c" refers to Sir Snort-A-Lot.



But is Coke trademarked, or just Coca-cola?


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jun 3, 2005)

Jeff Wilder said:
			
		

> Other regional drinks (I've never even _heard_ of Cheerwine): Ale-8 One (this one is seriously regional ... just parts of Kentucky, I think), Big Red.




I am from southern Indiana and grew up on Big Red. I love that stuff.
It even had it own vending machines.
Still in Indiana but now about 4.5 hours north and cannot get it except once in a great while at a stop & rob like it was left there by accident.
Boy I miss Big Red.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 3, 2005)

The sodas I miss most from when I was a kid are the blue Nehi cream sodas.  There was only one place I can ever remember buying them; in this little country store on a dirt road near a swimming hole we used to frequent.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 3, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What a GREAT phrase... I'm still wiping tears from that one.



We here at Joshua Dyal's aim to please.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 3, 2005)

My parents love that restaurant and I HATE IT TO DEATH.  My mom's from Texas and loves the peanuts but she doesnt know the horrors.  I am forced to take her there at least twice a year for her birthdya and mother's day.  

I dated a woman whom worked there and it ended our relationship because she'd never get home at a decent hour.  they'd make her clean up EVERY SINGLE peanut on the floor.  What kind of modern age slavery is that.  And they just encourage people to throwm them their for the wenches to clean up.  

I'm not a Dr. Pepper fan so I havn't noticed, but it is odd you don't have a root beer choice considering the Texas flavor.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 3, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What a GREAT phrase... I'm still wiping tears from that one.



I'd take a coney dog over anything Texas serves anyday.  I've seen the Chainsaw Massacre.  I KNOW  what you guy's serve in _YOUR _Chilli.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 3, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I'd take a coney dog over anything Texas serves anyday.  I've seen the Chainsaw Massacre.  I KNOW  what you guy's serve in _YOUR _Chilli.




Shush!  You'll give away the secret ingredient!


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Jun 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> But is Coke trademarked, or just Coca-cola?




I aim to inform!



> ORIGINS OF THE 'COCA-COLA' TRADEMARK
> 
> Soon after John S Pemberton prepared the first batch of syrup of 'Coca-Cola' on May 8, 1886 his friend and bookkeeper, F.M Robinson chose an alliterative name. He wrote the words in the now familiar flowing "Spencerian "script and 'Coca-Cola' was registered officially in the US Patent and Trademark Office in 1893.
> 
> ...


----------



## Staffan (Jun 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> No, the hottest chicks I've ever seen, in quantities that are unbelievable.



Dude, I'm from Sweden.


----------



## Nightcloak (Jun 4, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Other than that, though, Texas food spanks Michigan food like a bad little schoolgirl.




 

No topping that!


----------



## Nightcloak (Jun 4, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But I like the snow!  And I live in Western Michigan and I like the weather!  I think you are just crazy.....wait, no I am the one with all the paperwork...um, well I am crazy but still!




Certified my dear 

then again, I don't move so I have little room to talk. 

So make that two ceirtifications for crazy town...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 4, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> Umm...given the current state of copyright law and registered trademarks, I'd venture that the _beverage_ is the capital "C," while the small "c" refers to Sir Snort-A-Lot.
> 
> But you meant the opposite, right?




Nah, for most of us in civilized parts of the world, Coke is Coca-Cola, while coke refers to any caramel-colored, carbonated beverage.  Unlike the uncivilized parts of the worl, where they refer to such drinks as "pop".


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 4, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Certified my dear
> 
> then again, I don't move so I have little room to talk.
> 
> So make that two ceirtifications for crazy town...





Who's been handing out my medical and governmental paperwork behind my back?  I mean I can Only hand them out so quickly on my own, but Geez, give a crazy girl a break!  :\


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 4, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Nah, for most of us in civilized parts of the world, Coke is Coca-Cola, while coke refers to any caramel-colored, carbonated beverage.  Unlike the uncivilized parts of the worl, where they refer to such drinks as "pop".




Oh, I see. So Penicillin is uncivilized, is it?


----------



## Storm Raven (Jun 4, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> They've replaced all the sugar with High-Fructose Corn Syrup to save costs.




Blame the domestic sugar producers lobby. They work hard to make sure that imports of sugar from the Carribean, Latin, and South America are severely restricted, driving up the cost of sugar significantly.

If you want soft drinks with sugar, look for ones that have a "kosher for passover" label on them (you can find them, surprisingly enough, during passover). Those are made with real sugar.


----------



## Jakar (Jun 4, 2005)

I have never understood what you guys see in Dr Pepper.  Is not very pleasent at all.

Must be the same thing about us Australian's thoughts on Vegiemite.  Now that is dark salty goodness.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 4, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Oh, I see. So Penicillin is uncivilized, is it?




Precisely.


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 4, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What part of the Piedmont Triad are you in? I'm barely in it, m'self.




Just inside the Greensboro city limit, near Summerfield. But soon I'll be moving to Summerfield, near the...errrrr...Greensboro city limt.   (I'm moving about a mile away)

and, for the unenlightened... 
Cheerwine


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 4, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Dude, I'm from Sweden.



I'll still take the Texan girls.  Lots of northern (mostly German and typical Anglo-American, of course, some Scandinavian) descent, but we also get to mix it up with the latinas.

I've been lots of places in the world, and _on average_ I'll still bet on the Texas gals.

There's a reason why Miss Texas is always in the top five or so for the Miss America pangeant every single year, for example.

Aaaand, now, obviously, I have to admit that I know that...


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 4, 2005)

I love texas women.  Tell them you'll teach them how to read and they'll do _ANYTHING _
J/K 

Continuing my war with texas from the earlier part of this thread.    viva la Michigan .


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 4, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Dude, I'm from Sweden.




WINNAR!

Oh also, if you like pop (or soda, or coke) with sugar instead of corn syrup, get pop that is made in mexico. It's usually not too hard to find (look at a mexican grocer near you!), and as an added bonus, you can usually get the pop in glass bottles!


----------

